# Haganah Knife Defense Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a video clip of a Haganah knife defense. 





 
Some things I like, some things I do not like at all.
What is everyones opinion?


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 5, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Here is a video clip of a Haganah knife defense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some I like, most I don't.   Not that I think it is ineffective, just I think it is very inefficient.  At the end he throws the attacker away, unless he is prepared to run, it isn't a wise thing to do, IMO.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Nov 5, 2006)

Throwing the guy away is one thing.  I want to know why the guy still had the knife in his hand.  Not the smartest way to end a technique.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Throwing the guy away is one thing. I want to know why the guy still had the knife in his hand. Not the smartest way to end a technique.


 
That is my major dislike with what he did.  If you have control you need to exercise it and disarm the attacker so that he cannot just get back up and stab you.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 5, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:


> Throwing the guy away is one thing.  I want to know why the guy still had the knife in his hand.  Not the smartest way to end a technique.



That was kind of my point.  I had noticed the knife was still in his hand.  I guess I should have been specific.   That being said, even if the knife was knocked out of his hand, throwing him away is still dangerous unless you intend to run or to keep him separated from the knife.


----------



## MJS (Nov 5, 2006)

I like the simultaneous defense/counter strike.  However, I agree with the others regarding the disarm.  IMO, the weapon should be taken away.  

Mike


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 5, 2006)

I agree that he should have taken the knife (or caused the guy to drop it).  

I can think of a slight variation that probably would have worked well based on their respective positions.  Instead of pushing him away, he should have locked the arm and stepped back, driving the guy's face into the floor.  He had the BG's (bad guy's) arm "underhooked" with his left, it would have been a simple matter to lock it up (think "Kimura" or in the LEO D/T nomenclature, the CLAMP) and drag him down.

Other than that, I liked the basic technique--nothing fancy, just clear the knife off-line and hit the guy.

I may experiment with this one a little.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have to agree with Mike like the counter strike but needs to get rid of weapon


----------

